# Fieldtrips



## Sophie2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello,I'm am an Earth Scientist student, in my second year at university. I've only been diagnosed with IBS for the past 8 months and am only just starting to manage it.I'm going on a city break for a night in a couple of weeks, then Tenerife for a week in June.I wanted to know advice on how to cope on fieldtrips where you can be travelling for hours at a time on a mini-bus, staying in a country with foreign food and where everyday you only have about 2 chances to go to the loo.I have a mild allergy to wheat and an intolerance to gluten, lactose and perhaps meat (still investigating the last one).Fortunately on both trips you have to cater for yourself. So can I get extra luggage allowance for food? I know silly question but if I'm going for a week...please help!Thanks so much in advance.Sophie.


----------



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

oooh, good question. I'm a musician, and have traveled a LOT with different music groups at my college. Currently I'm in a wicked busy touring group, with trips almost every weekend. Meals are almost always provided. It's hard to be polite and eating right. When they have homemade cookies and milk, you feel like a douche for not having a glass of milk. And it sucks always having to say you can't drink milk, or whatever your trigger foods are. For me, dairy is a big one, so I usually can get away with saying I'm lactose intolerant and most people understand. Do any meds help you? I know that taking a bunch of immodium will hold me over for a while. So, if there's a long bus ride, show, etc, I can usually prepare. The best thing will probably to eat light, eat what you know you can, maybe bring some snack foods you know are non-triggering to hold you over if needs be.


----------



## kev15 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am a teacher of nine years (fourth grade) and it has come to a point that I told my principal my situation and that i had to travel in my own car behind the bus for now on. I had times in the past where 4 buses and about twenty cars would be traveling behind the bus, they would all have to pull off to a gas station because i would have to make the bus driver stop. My wife (an eighth grade teacher) has had to come an get me when it would get bad on field trips and i road the bus. I don't have any answers that helped me except to avoid it at all costs,


----------

